# Dehydrated eggs for the first time!



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I dehydrated a dozen duck eggs over the last weekend. I'd never done eggs before but wanted to add them to my jar brownie and cake mixes. I was pretty impressed with how well it worked. Took 8 hours at 150*. I powdered them up in my food processor and put that into a wide-wouth pint jar. It was the perfect size!

My question is - if I don't use all of them in mixes, should I continue to store them in regular canning jars? How long will they keep on the shelf in my pantry that way? Any thoughts on vacuum-sealing the jars to last longer? What other uses do you all have for dehydrated eggs?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

The only reference I could find was from Carla Emery's book. It said to store them in "clean dry tins with airtight lids". It stated that dried eggs won't keep more than 3-4 months before the yolk fat goes rancid.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we also put the dryed eggs through the processor then we put them through the grain mill to make them finer you could also dry just whites for using in baking no yolks maybe it would not go rancid I also froze some eggs for making scrambled eggs with dryed eggs don't do well that way sort of gritty mine were anyway vacuum sealed and kept in a dark cool place they will keep quite a while but let your nose be your guide


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

so cool, dry and dark, vaccum sealing may keep them longer, try just the whites... Got it - I'll try that next time!

I have 10 dozen eggs in waterglass for cooking and such. My freezer is too full of meats from the fall processing (beef, lamb, pork and chickens) to add any eggs to it. 

I've never made any cakes or brownies and such that call for whole eggs with only the whites - what kind of difference does that make?


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

you will have to add an extra teaspoon of oil to make up for the fats missing because of no yoks it takes 2 tsp of egg white to 2 Tbs of warm water to equal one egg still has a lot of protein but no fat or colestorol google or search cookng with dehydrated egg whites


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

alo found out that egg dehydrated whites will keep in a vcuum sealed jar in a cool dark place for a year or better


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

How do they cook up?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Praieri Winds - Any issues with the dehydrated yolks being "gummy" when you run them through the food processor and the grain mill?


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I didn't have any problems in the food processor with the whole eggs - I didn't try just the yolks, though. I haven't had a chance to cook them up yet - maybe tomorrow for breakfast? Can't wait! And I'm definitely going to use the vaccuum sealer on them, too, to let them last longer.


----------

